# Buenos Aires Open 2011



## Tomas1988 (Dec 31, 2010)

On February 5th we are hosting the first official competition in Buenos Aires, Argentina. We would like to take the opportunity to kindly invite all of you who cube around the world (and specially from South America) to compete. We hope to see you there!


link here

The following events will take place:
3x3
4x4
2x2
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
3x3 Multi-BLD
Rubik's Clock



Thanks


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 31, 2010)

If I can raise enough money to afford a flight Bogotá - Buenos Aires I think I might go there, still, Colombia's first official comp is comming too, till end of march so I would plan to flight there.

Isnt going to be there Magic & Master Magic? Im avg under the South America Record


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jan 1, 2011)

yes, those events will be held.


----------



## dracu (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll be there with my bad times XD


----------

